# Tình trạng tiểu rắt ở phụ nữ có đáng lo ngại



## Tuyết 8291 (5/10/19)

_Đi tiểu là nhu cầu sinh lý bình thường của mỗi con người nhưng đi tiểu rắt lại là vấn đề đáng lo ngại nhất là ở phụ nữ. So với đàn ông thì phụ nữ bị tiểu rắt ở mức độ cao hơn vì nhiều lý do. Khi chúng ta uống một lượng nước lớn hoặc đưa vào cơ thể nhiều chất lỏng khác trước lúc đi ngủ thì hiện tượng đi tiểu rắt là hoàn toàn bình thường. Ngoài ra, khi không buồn hay không vì lý do nào mà bạn băt buộc phải đi vệ sinh nhiều lần cùng với cảm giác đau rát thì đó có thể là dấu hiệu nhận biết của một vấn đề sức khỏe cần phải lưu ý. _


​*Tiểu rắt là gì?*
Hiện tượng đi tiểu thường xuyên được dân gian gọi là tiểu rắt và được sử dụng phổ biến. Tiểu rắt là khi cơ thể con người đi tiểu nhiều hơn số lần bình thường và không kiểm soát được. Điều này gây ra tình trạng bàng quang hoạt động quá mức và dẫn đến cảm giác không thoả mãn. Năm 2009 có một nghiên cứu đưa ra rằng đi tiểu trung bình hai giờ một lần hoặc thường xuyên hơn được coi là tiểu rắt.

Thông thường tình trạng tiểu rắt sẽ còn kèm theo hiện tượng nóng rát, đau buốt khi đi tiểu, cảm giác đi tiểu không hết và tiểu thường xuyên.

*Một số yếu tố gây nên mất cân bằng trong cơ thể khiến dương khí hạ hãn có thể là:*
Ở phụ nữ, khi có thai sẽ là nguyên nhân chủ yếu dẫn tới hiện tượng tiểu rắt. Trong giai đoạn những tuần đầu của thai kỳ, tử cung sẽ  phát triển để chuẩn bị cho công đoạn hình thành của em bé, tử cung lớn dần, nén xuống bàng quang, gây sức ép lên bàng quang, từ đó gây ra tiểu rắt.

Cũng có nhiều loại thực phẩm ảnh hưởng tới tình trạng đi tiểu rắt ở nữ giới, trong đó bao gồm những loại thực phẩm nhiều gia vị, cà phê, rượu, đồ uống có ga.

Không những thế, các chất kích thích từ bên ngoài như sử dụng sữa tắm, bọt xà phòng và những sản phẩm khác cũng kích thích niệu đạo gây nên tiểu rắt.
* 
Các biểu hiện của bệnh tiểu rắt*
Khi đi tiểu chúng ta sẽ cảm thấy đau rát, nước tiểu sẽ có mùi đặc thù, và đau bụng dưới là triệu chứng của nhiễm trùng đường tiểu.

Ngoài ra còn các triệu chứng như nước tiểu trong, không có mùi nhưng đi tiểu nhiều lần, tiểu nhỏ giọt và tương đối đau buốt vùng tiểu cũng là biểu hiện của bệnh tiểu rắt.

*Điều trị chứng tiểu rắt *
Theo y học phương tây, khi phát hiện bị nhiễm trùng, các bác sĩ sẽ kê toa thuốc kháng sinh để loại bỏ các nhiễm trùng.

Thuốc kháng sinh giúp kiểm soát sự co thắt của cơ trong bàng quang có thể giúp làm giảm tiểu không tự chủ, và giảm sự mất kiểm soát bàng quang. Bác sĩ cũng có thể khuyến khích người bệnh tập các bài tập thể dục khung xương chậu, các bài tập nhẹ nhàng giúp kiểm soát lại bàng quang, trì hoãn đi tiểu nhiều lần.

Tuy nhiên phương pháp này chỉ ức chế tạm thời triệu chứng tiểu rắt chứ không có hiệu quả lâu dài. Khi ngưng thuốc bệnh hoàn toàn có thể tái phát lại nhiều lần và thuốc kháng sinh còn để lại nhiều vấn đề cho sức khỏe người sử dụng vì thế không thể sử dụng lâu dài.

Châm cứu: đây là phương pháp có thể tương trợ khắc phục triệu chứng tiểu rắt và tình trạng bọng đái hoạt động quá mức ở nữ giới. Tiểu không tự chủ và đi tiểu thường xuyên có khả năng có thể được xoa dịu bằng cách thao tác bấm huyệt châm cứu cụ thể. Tuy nhiên, giải pháp này cần bác sĩ tư vấn kỹ lưỡng và phải được chỉ định trước khi áp dụng.

Hiện nay, nhiều người nghĩ rằng khi bị tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt là mình bị viêm nhiễm phụ khoa nên chủ động tìm đến thuốc kháng sinh điều trị. Nhưng cách thức điều trị như vậy là rất không nên. Việc lạm dụng thuốc kháng sinh vừa không trị dứt bệnh vừa ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bạn.

Các bạn nên tham khảo các cách chữa an toàn và hiệu quả. Đó chính là phải xử lý tận gốc căn nguyên gây ra bệnh, tức là chấm dứt trạng thái dương khí hạ hãm. Cách thức chữa này không khó, chỉ cần sử dụng sản phẩm được điều chế chuyên dùng để nhanh chóng đẩy dương khí đi lên, giải tỏa sức ép cho bàng quang là hiện tượng tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt sẽ kết thúc.

Thực tế hiện nay Đông y đã có thể điều trị được tận gốc chứng đái rắt này bằng các loại thảo dược từ thiên nhiên. Phương pháp điều trị này có thể điều trị được tận gốc một cách hiệu quả lại an toàn, không gây tác dụng phụ.

Trên thị trường đã có viên đái dầm Đức Thịnh là sản phẩm có nguồn gốc thảo dược, đã được Bộ Y Tế cấp phép lưu hành toàn quốc. Thuốc có xuất xứ  từ bài thuốc y học cổ truyền gồm các vị thảo dược quý mang tác dụng bổ khí, tăng cường khả năng chế ước của bàng quang, giúp định tâm và điều hòa hoạt động của hệ thần kinh thực vật. Thuốc rất an toàn với người sử dụng không gây ra bất cứ tác dụng phụ nào.


----------



## haohao0096 (10/12/19)

*Hàm lượng sắt cho bà bầu chuẩn khuyến cáo là bao nhiêu?*


----------

